
WhatsApp to be banned in Brazil for 48 hours starting 6pm PST - psidium
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-brazil-whatsapp-ban-idUSKBN0U000G20151217
======
gustavodemari
Telegram reported that 500.000 users signed up in the last three hours.
[https://twitter.com/telegram/status/677278277657055232](https://twitter.com/telegram/status/677278277657055232)

------
gustavodemari
More than 1 million, wow.
[https://twitter.com/telegram/status/677295986281181188](https://twitter.com/telegram/status/677295986281181188)

